# Foil Heat Reflection In Vivarium



## Richo (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm going to be setting up a 7' x 3' x 2' viv in the next couple of weeks for a burmese python, which will probably be heated with a 500w AHS, and I was thinking of covering the top inside, and maybe the wall with the AHS attached, with foil or something reflective for more efficient heating. I think perhaps gluing kitchen foil is not good in case bits fall off etc. Can I use aluminium tape like this:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Aluminium-A...8&qid=1368864791&sr=8-10&keywords=sticky+foil

Or if anyone else does this what do they use?

Thanks.


----------



## BryanJones1971 (Feb 7, 2013)

I have used radiator insulation. It comes in a roll and is far more substantial than tin foil and designed to do exactly what you trying to do, retain heat where it's needed. You can buy it from b&q or Homebase. Fairly cheap too.:2thumb:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

Richo said:


> I'm going to be setting up a 7' x 3' x 2' viv in the next couple of weeks for a burmese python, which will probably be heated with a 500w AHS, and I was thinking of covering the top inside, and maybe the wall with the AHS attached, with foil or something reflective for more efficient heating. I think perhaps gluing kitchen foil is not good in case bits fall off etc. Can I use aluminium tape like this:
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Aluminium-A...8&qid=1368864791&sr=8-10&keywords=sticky+foil
> 
> Or if anyone else does this what do they use?
> ...


was thinking the same last night for my gtp viv where the reptile rad go as i got sum off the site i was working on for free :whistling2:


----------



## Richo (Jan 4, 2008)

BryanJones1971 said:


> I have used radiator insulation. It comes in a roll and is far more substantial than tin foil and designed to do exactly what you trying to do, retain heat where it's needed. You can buy it from b&q or Homebase. Fairly cheap too.:2thumb:


Something like this?:
Radiator Reflective Foil - 4m from Homebase.co.uk

Then do you stick it with glue? I guess I could use the aluminium tape. I would just be worried that condensation would degrade stickiness.


----------



## BryanJones1971 (Feb 7, 2013)

That's the stuff! There are a number of ways to connect it up. I have used Velcro that I have attached via sticky backed velcron on the insulation and the other side on the ceiling. It works well.


----------



## Lotus Nut (Jan 7, 2008)

Dont waste your money or time it will make virtually no difference, most heat escapes through ventilation. If you use ahs mount it on couple of small blacks on side of viv as this will help reduce heat loss (conduction) though side of viv.


----------

